# NGD: Washburn WM526 - KEENE GREENE!



## Velokki (Feb 17, 2012)

My friends! Today it's okay to been GREEN with envy! This has got to be one of the best deals ever; got the guitar, a premium Washburn hard case, a leather strap and new strings for 1229&#8364;. Yes, 1229&#8364;! It has retailed for even over 2000 here(Finland), even 2000-3000 dollars in the U.S! And the guitar was completely new! I would've understood if it was used, but no, this baby's shiny and untouched! I think that people in this city have no taste, as the green colour had probably made it a no-go for most people. I personally think it's awesome! Radical, and in a godly way! And the Carbon Glass Epoxy fretboard is like buttered lightning on ice, it's that sleek and fast!

And yes, this is the model played by Michael Keene himself. As a huge The Faceless fan, it's really awesome to hold this axe in my hands! I feel so inspired since Michael Keene is one of my all-time favourite guitarists. This is the original Keene stock model, fresh out of the box. It's really quite a rarity these days, since there's supposedly only 18 of these in the world.

Anyway, let the pics do the talking(even though they don't quite do her justice)!
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





And here is the man himself!





Thanks for your time, guys! I'm gonna shred --->


----------



## craig-sansum (Feb 17, 2012)

bah that guitar is so beautiful congrats!


----------



## yellowv (Feb 17, 2012)

You son of a bitch. I wan't that guitar so bad. Literally one of the best playing guitars on the planet and that finish is just pure awesomeness. Great score.


----------



## Papaoneil (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been dreaming of this guitar since I seen it, HNGD, lucky fucker


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a sexy green.


----------



## Captastic (Feb 17, 2012)

Perfection!!

You suck....lucky bastard...


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 17, 2012)

Only thing missing is a Cthuhlu inlay.


----------



## gunch (Feb 17, 2012)

*babbles uncontrollably, foaming at the mouth*

;~;

I'll never have a WM.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome score! I was on the search for that very guitar a while back and came up empty-handed.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 17, 2012)

That's awesome bro. I had a unfinished body I got from the custom shop & put a tung oil finish on it.

then sold it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 17, 2012)

Man, I'm loving those! Crazy awesome color, too!


----------



## yellowv (Feb 17, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Awesome score! I was on the search for that very guitar a while back and came up empty-handed.



Me too.


----------



## fitterhappier (Feb 17, 2012)

Stunning!!! Congrats.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 17, 2012)

Jelly


----------



## ST3MOCON (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the same guitar! I posted a NGD a while back, great guitar dude! Mine is the metallic green model and is not the "Keene Green" I believe yours is metallic green also but awesome buy dude. We are one of the lucky few who own one


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh man, this guitar is a dream. Id kill just to play one of those 
Enjoy!


----------



## broj15 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've always wanted to play one of the more high end washburns. All i can seem to get around here is thier budget oriented stuff. Sounds like you got a swet deal on it too. Happy NGD dude.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats... you son of a .... 

So fucking jelly!

EDIT: Can you tell us more about the fretboard!?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow dude, you got one hell of a deal! And the guiat is beautiful! Congrats!
(I love The Faceless!)


----------



## yellowv (Feb 18, 2012)

Every one of these guitars was built in the USA custom shop. Keene's was the exact same guitar with a sticker on it.


----------



## Metalus (Feb 18, 2012)

You lucky lucky bastard 

Congrats bro


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 18, 2012)

Not a fan of the band, but that is one bad ass guitar. That green is just mean as Hell.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 18, 2012)

Absolutely awesome guitar! Congrats dude, this is sick!!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow you got a sick deal on that


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello OP. I do not know who Keene is but I am sure KEEN on your new guitar!! 
Hehe. Yes, I am American where pun humor rules all.

As the OP experienced firsthand, Washburns have the best bang for your buck for superior guitars in the used market. Great job!! I want all of you to snatch em up for pennies on the dollar!


----------



## JPMike (Feb 18, 2012)

I had both the Red and the black one, but sold them.

If I had the Green one it would deffo be a keeper!!! Gratz!!!


----------



## seventhcircle (Feb 18, 2012)

GASSING.... i love keene also


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2012)

Thread cleanup. The next person that feels the need to be a pedantic ass in this thread is taking a nap.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats on your score! great guitar and color. Go Faceless!


----------



## SkweakyMuffin (Feb 18, 2012)

I am SOOOO jealous! I originally wanted the red version of that very guitar but when I got close to having enough money for one they discontinued them. I got the chance to play the green singlecut version of that very guitar though and it was incredible. That green looks amazing too! Never let that one go man! Congradulations on such a rediculous find!


----------



## fortisursus (Feb 18, 2012)

To keep it short, my favorite color is green. As i would say as a kid "I want the green one!" That guitar is killer my friend.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 19, 2012)

If anyone who owns one of these Michael Keene models feels the need to get rid of it, then just remember that your ol' sevenstring.org pal Wings would be glad to purchase it from you!


----------



## Velokki (Feb 19, 2012)

ST3MOCON said:


> I have the same guitar! I posted a NGD a while back, great guitar dude! Mine is the metallic green model and is not the "Keene Green" I believe yours is metallic green also but awesome buy dude. We are one of the lucky few who own one


Woah, nice! Soul brothers, yes? 
Yeah, it is the Metallic Green, which I, until now, thought was the same colour as Keene's guitar. But it is actually different, he has a custom lighter green(also dubbed as "Alien Green") finish. But on the technical side, Keene's guitar is same as any WM526 + the custom paint job and sticker between the pickups. If you count out the magic that the guitar has absorbed from Keene's playing, that is!



Goatchrist said:


> Congrats... you son of a ....
> 
> So fucking jelly!
> 
> EDIT: Can you tell us more about the fretboard!?


Haha thanks =D
And of course! The fretboard. It's just.... perfect. The definition of "Perfection" in the form of a fretboard. It plays super smooth and especially bends are just orgastic(there's no additional friction caused by the fretboard(Carbon Glass Epoxy!) or the frets(stainless steel!) at all. So it just... FLOWS. Like a river of butter. Also, just any kind of playing with this instrument is pure pleasure. My ESP LTD Deluxe MH-1000 doesn't compare even though it's one of the best instruments I've played, period. It took it's time to get used to this Green beast's neck and the fretboard, but it really is "Teh Shit!" now. It may sound like I'm hyping it too much, but in all honesty it's the best fretboard I've played.



Wings Of Obsidian said:


> Wow dude, you got one hell of a deal! And the guiat is beautiful! Congrats!
> (I love The Faceless!)






Milpitas Monster said:


> Hello OP. I do not know who Keene is but I am sure KEEN on your new guitar!!
> Hehe. Yes, I am American where pun humor rules all.
> 
> As the OP experienced firsthand, Washburns have the best bang for your buck for superior guitars in the used market. Great job!! I want all of you to snatch em up for pennies on the dollar!



Haha, I love puns and playing with words, that's why the thread title is "Keene Greene" 
And yes, this guitar is... pure sex.



OnceHuman said:


> GASSING.... i love keene also


I love Keene too... and don't even start on the GAS  



technomancer said:


> Thread cleanup. The next person that feels the need to be a pedantic ass in this thread is taking a nap.


Jesus and Keene approves 


Wings Of Obsidian said:


> If anyone who owns one of these Michael Keene models feels the need to get rid of it, then just remember that your ol' sevenstring.org pal Wings would be glad to purchase it from you!


Now that I think of it, If someone was to offer a 3000 for it... I .... I... STILL WOULD NEVER SELL IT!!!

Hey guys, thanks for the feedback/likes/comments! Really appreciated! And keep 'em coming, I'd love to answer your questions and see what you think of the guitar. Thanks!


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 19, 2012)

Consider my mind blown. That is a fantastic shade of green! Congrats!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 19, 2012)

Jaw on the floor. I love those!


----------



## gunch (Feb 19, 2012)

You think if you scream loud enough at US music corp they'll bring these back?


----------



## MiPwnYew (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks sick man


----------



## Dickicker (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice, but the strings are on backwards


----------



## Velokki (Feb 20, 2012)

Dickicker said:


> Very nice, but the strings are on backwards


Haha, you precise little fucker 

Yeah, it was the store who put them wrong, I've changed them now. Now they're the right way!


----------



## isispelican (Feb 20, 2012)

i want this so bad!


----------



## Timmy-Scandi (Mar 14, 2013)

If you ever consider to get rid of this awesome beast I'll be very happy to take care of it, I live in Europe too, and it seems fucking impossible to find one...


----------



## breadtruck (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh my god dude that paint job is amazing. Green is my favourite colour and that specific shade of it is just beautiful. I would sell my lungs for this guitar dude; even though I'd only be able to play it for a minute or so before I died, it would be worth it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats man


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 14, 2013)

Timmy-Scandi said:


> If you ever consider to get rid of this awesome beast I'll be very happy to take care of it, I live in Europe too, and it seems fucking impossible to find one...



Thank you for signing up just to bump this thread that's over a year old so you can tell the OP that you want him to sell you his guitar.


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 15, 2013)

That is seriously one of the sickest Washburn guitars ever, really stoked for you that you located one & for such a killer deal. Congrats bud & HNGD!


----------



## metalstrike (Mar 15, 2013)

My local Guitar Center had a used one in great shape like 18 months ago or so for $1500 or so. Still kinda regret not buying it

This guitar is pure win!


----------



## ridner (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the color more than the guitar itself - congrats!


----------



## Timelesseer (Mar 15, 2013)

Man, tis is the first time I've actually seen decent pictures of this guitar. I'm normally not a Washburn fan but I love everything about this guitar. The green, the body contours, everything.


----------



## Drowner (Mar 15, 2013)

That thing is bad ass!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 15, 2013)

Whoever necro-bumped this thread....nice.

I WANT THIS AXE SO BADLY!


----------

